# Fire In My Shop!



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 4, 2011)

Not Really, Just kidding :biggrin:

Here is some photo's of a Fireman Inlay kit I am working on.
There is also another version that I shall post later when it is complete.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 4, 2011)

You Sir are evil to worry us like that with the thread title.

Very nice new design.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jan 4, 2011)

THAT AIN'T FUNNY!!!:biggrin:  Nice pen though.


----------



## bking0217 (Jan 4, 2011)

This is exactly what I was looking for for my firefighter brother! If I could get something like this in cigar size, that would be awesome!


----------



## foamcapt40 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Fire*

Ohh ohh Just what I've been looking for! I'm in for several when you're ready! looks great!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks great Constant, however, I would be really interested in some in you incorporated the Maltese(not sure on spelling) cross with that design! Just my .02


----------



## 1nfinity (Jan 4, 2011)

Remember the boy who cried wolf?
Anyway, nice pen and an excellent job at setting the hook.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 4, 2011)

Dirty rotten no=good bushwhacker. 















Just kidding, beautiful pen.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 4, 2011)

Constant Laubsche, after all the disasters reported here in the last month, ooooh I'm telling.  Yes, I'll be a tattletale and tell!
Oh well, I have that out of my system.  That blank is gorgeous, wonderful and near perfect.  That should be a big seller for you with all the current and former firemen around.
Charles


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 4, 2011)

I am not superstitious. Just to get your attention.

I am not new to fires that is why I am not stabilizing with Methyl Methacrylite, that stuff is too flammable.


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 4, 2011)

Dang another fine looking pen!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 4, 2011)

The real-estate is the problem.:frown: Just the Maltese Cross would work but not the combination.



seamus7227 said:


> Looks great Constant, however, I would be really interested in some in you incorporated the Maltese(not sure on spelling) cross with that design! Just my .02


----------



## Fred (Jan 4, 2011)

Excellent design. I am quite sure that any firefighter would be most proud to have one so you best get busy. There are 10,000's of these brave souls around us.

Don't forget the EMT's and such!


----------



## corian king (Jan 4, 2011)

Super Nice!!! I'll take a couple...
JIM


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll take a few also. Good job Constance.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Muggsy1776 (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh sure... Everybody just loves firemen.....   What about the cops?  (hint. Hint)


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 5, 2011)

Great looking pen..totally packed with fireman!  Great minds must think alike because a few weeks ago I introduced a fireman kit into my line as well, although it's not at all the same as yours of course.  Well done Constant!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
I have tried this one before but it did not work, well this came out great.
The other version of this kit will have orange flames on the ends of the barrel, the idea still needs to be executed. Maybe later today.


----------



## Heck (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome, I would like to purchase one


----------



## penhead (Jan 5, 2011)

OK Contanst, after that headliner...you need to have a fire sale..!!!! 

Great idea on the blank..!!


----------



## stolicky (Jan 5, 2011)

Good idea.  I know someone that would make the perfect gift for.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 5, 2011)

penhead said:


> OK Contanst, after that headliner...you need to have a fire sale..!!!!


 
That is funny:biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Jan 5, 2011)

Your work is truly amazing and this one is no exception! Beautiful!
Regards, Doc


----------



## moke (Jan 5, 2011)

Constant--you can not yell Fire in a crowded website---the rush to help you would be deafening!!  lol--seriuosly, another awesome blank.  I love looking at your work.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 5, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Looks great Constant, however, I would be really interested in some in you incorporated the Maltese(not sure on spelling) cross with that design! Just my .02



Seamus, it's a St. Florians Cross, after the Patron Saint of Fire Fighters. and I'd love to get about 5 for my local fire department,


----------



## mranum (Jan 5, 2011)

This looks great and I think the cross on its own would look great too.  Any idea when they may be available to purchase?  Be a perfect gift for a retired firefighter in the family.


----------



## OldReg (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks awesome! Clean and simple design, with good color combination.

Are you going to sell the blanks?

David


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 7, 2011)

Constant, when are these going on sale?? I'm gonna need some.


----------



## Muggsy1776 (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's a thought-  make it a 2 piece style ( cigar, Jr series, etc) with the logo on the top and flames on the bottom section.... Pardon the pun but that would be hot.


----------



## leestoresund (Jan 11, 2011)

My local fire captain loves his.

He had a suggestion (which I've already sent to Constant) that it be made for a postable pen (Baron, Tycoon, etc) so the the county fire logo can be put on the screw cap and the hat and cross on the bottom.

Lee


----------

